

Why Your Low Price Is Killing Your Business - kenwestgaard
http://kenwestgaard.com/why-your-low-price-is-killing-your-business/

======
mattmurdog
Someone in CA would need to charge much more than someone in TX. Same skill
sets, same gusto. Guess who gets the job? Good article, but if only life was
that easy.

~~~
kenwestgaard
Why would they need to charge more in CA than TX? Pricing is never easy, but
at least you can use this as a good guide as to what you need to think about.

